# New Trek 5000



## gallorody (Feb 28, 2007)

I bought my first road bike a week ago last Monday. I bought a used 2004 Trek 5000 in mint condition. I paid $900 for it. I think I got a good deal. What do you think? 
I have been riding mountain bikes for the last six years and ever since I moved to San Diego I have found myself riding on the road more and more. I thought the only logical thing was to buy a road bike. 
The last time I rode a road bike I think I was in the fourth grade. My initial reaction after getting on my Trek was wow this is a lot different than my Santa Cruz MTB. The riding possition is a lot different, but what really got me was how I could feel every bump in the road. My MTB has full suspension so I rarerly feel the bumps. I clearly realized why people say how important carbon bike parts are to avoid body fatigue. 
I am really looking forward to getting more involved in this sport. I'm doing my first long ride on my Trek this weekend. I'm riding from Del Mar to Encinitas. Should be a lot of fun.

View attachment 80525


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

That is an excellent first road bike. I believe you did get a good deal. I started out mountain biking also but over the last few years became addicted to road riding. It will grown on you. The speeds and effecient smooth power transfer hooks you. Have a great ride, it may take a few weeks to totally dial in riding posistion and get used to the road bike feel.


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

I bought an 07 5000 in October and love it! $900 is a STEAL for mint cond.


----------



## gallorody (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm riding from Del Mar to at least Encinitas this weekend. I should get a good feel for the bike then.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Absolute deal. You got the good (OCLV) version. Congrats!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice! 
:thumbsup:


----------

